# Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction (Guitar Cover)



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! my name is Ed, I´m not sure if this is the right section for posting guitar videos so please let me know.
For the video I used my phone.
For the audio: I recorded the guitars with amplitube 4 and Guitar rig 5 using an audio interface. Let me know your opinion


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great cover and solo.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my faves from megadeath! Good job buddy.


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Acoustic Tom said:


> One of my faves from megadeath! Good job buddy.


Thank you my friend


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Alex said:


> Great cover and solo.


Thanks!


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job on the solo!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Great sound ....great playing 👍


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Analogman said:


> Great job on the solo!


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Great sound ....great playing 👍


Thank you man. Nice flying V


----------

